# Family Healthcare



## hannamj (Mar 27, 2008)

My self and my family have recently moved to the Granada area of Spain and are desperate to find out what to do about healthcare, we will be eventually running a guesthouse here so do we need to pay in to Social security here or get private health cover??

Will be very grateful of any advice!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

hannamj said:


> My self and my family have recently moved to the Granada area of Spain and are desperate to find out what to do about healthcare, we will be eventually running a guesthouse here so do we need to pay in to Social security here or get private health cover??
> 
> Will be very grateful of any advice!!


Use search, this is covered regularly

If you are not working or of retirement age then you will not have health cover here. If you are employed and contributing you will. If you are self employed (autonomo) then you have to pay something like €238 a month for "NI", even if you dont earn anything.

If you had got an E106 from DHSS Newcastle before you left you could have had up to two years state care here


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Use search, this is covered regularly
> 
> If you are not working or of retirement age then you will not have health cover here. If you are employed and contributing you will. If you are self employed (autonomo) then you have to pay something like €238 a month for "NI", even if you dont earn anything.
> 
> If you had got an E106 from DHSS Newcastle before you left you could have had up to two years state care here


Do you know what the Spanish define as 'Pensionable Age'?


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

crookesey said:


> Do you know what the Spanish define as 'Pensionable Age'?


I think that I have cracked it. If say, my wife is of UK pensionable age (60) and I have not reached the male UK pensionable age (65) then I can register for an E121 as a dependant of my wife.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

BUT.

I advise private healthcare (Sanitas as an example) for stuff like DENTAL CARE. 

If you're running a business you will not want to hang about for basic stuff, either. Like what? - Well - X-rays for a start (unless it's a true emergency). 

Spanish health care is EXCELLENT ime for first level stuff and VERY VERY good indeed for really serious stuff. But need a "specialist examination" and you can wait MONTHS for an appointment.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

crookesey said:


> I think that I have cracked it. If say, my wife is of UK pensionable age (60) and I have not reached the male UK pensionable age (65) then I can register for an E121 as a dependant of my wife.


Yes of course. that is correct.
So could your daughter / dependents

I have private health care with Sanitas. My wife will be of pensionable age next year, and I'm in two minds if to keep it or not.

Everyone I speak to says the health system over here is excellent


----------

